# Coming soon from Spitfire..



## Synesthesia (Feb 4, 2011)

Can you guess what it is yet?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes I can..and thank you!!! =o 

(and the price will be?..)


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2011)

That's fantastic news Paul!


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! No confirmed pricing yet, we are still working that out. The lib is about 14 GB uncompressed. (We will compress to ncw.)

Two things I can say so far. First is that we recorded the lib at Air Lyndhurst in the Hall, and with our usual 3 mic position control.

Second is very exciting: our Harpist is the session player of choice, and Head of Harp studies at the Royal Academy, Skaila Kanga.

http://www.harpmasters.com/index.php?op ... view&id=64

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skaila_Kanga

:D


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 4, 2011)

This is great news!=) 

Maybe a odd question, but will the library include lots of glissandis etc? Like other libraries on the market.. 

as the saying says..first the harp, then strings and soon enough we will have a whole library from spitfire at our reach;D!!


----------



## jlb (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Paul that is exactly what I asked for! Please try and keep the pricing reasonable. You are going to sell shedloads if you keep the price reasonable. There is a gap in the market for a really high quality harp!

jlb


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Rami - 

Yes indeed, lots of Glissandi!

JLB - We are aiming to do that. Watch this space!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Danny_Owen (Feb 4, 2011)

Our prayers have been answered!


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 4, 2011)

really looking forward to this release!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Feb 4, 2011)

Probably doesn't need to be asked, but just to be on the safe side...since you're announcing here, this library will be for sale to the general public?


----------



## Ed (Feb 4, 2011)

If it isn't I'm going to pee all over myself, then pee all over them.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Ed, you won't need to disgrace yourself. This one is for public consumption. 

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## dannthr (Feb 4, 2011)

The Spit-Fire HARD?


----------



## jtenney (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, Skaila Kanga!!! I've been listening to her for like 40 years! She played on several of the "links" between cuts on James Taylor's Apple album in 1969, arranged by Richard Hewson. Also recorded for Bjork, among many many others, and was part of a long-running harp and harmonica duet that toured internationally, plus recording with Academy of St. Martins in the Fields, not to mention piles of film work. Now THAT is an impressive CV!

later,
John


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck, Paul!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 10, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 11, 2011)

it's a hallmark the british musician - fantastic social attitude and helpfulness. they can talk a bit jaded in private, but when it counts they put it all out there.


----------



## sarobin (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder whether finally we might have a properly sampled harp with all the different pedalling positions (e.g. a G string that is also sampled with the pedal in 1st & 2nd position to give Ab and A). 

This would mean that playing an Ab6 gliss, for example, you would get the real Ab string as well as the sharpened G string playing.

Not sure how it would be implemented, but it would be a step closer to harp realism!


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 25, 2011)

Half price = more than double the buyers = more money for Spitfire & more samples for us. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hal (Feb 25, 2011)

waw now we have the harp and the percussion
i can feel it..the orchestra will go public :mrgreen:


----------



## brett (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like the pre-order is up. Price is $99 GBP


----------



## Mike Connelly (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know if it's been posted elsewhere on here but there's an update on their site.

99 pounds preorder, then 129.

Can't wait for audio demos.


----------



## Ed (Feb 28, 2011)

SOLD as soon as I hear a demo! :D

I am just assuming it will amazing, I think we all are... better not disappoint guys! This harp better sound so good it cures world hunger or something!


----------



## juliansader (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, woe is me! I see that the Spitfire harp only has 4 velocity layers - this will not make for a very realistic harp... 

(As a lover of the harp, I am very envious of the cornucopia of piano sample libraries, all with >10 velocity layers.)

However... also also noticed that each velocity layer of the Spitfire harp has "up to" 8 RR. Perhaps the library's sample mapping can therefore be tweaked into having more velocity layers, with smoother transitions between the layers. 

Within each velocity layer, how similar are the velocities of the RR samples? If the velocities of the RR samples within each layer differ noticeably, it may be possible to arrange the 32 samples (per note) into something like 8 velocity layers with 4 RR. 

Personally I would actually prefer 32 smoothly-arranged velocity layers, even if there is no built-in RR. When you have so many velocity layers, it is easy to use a script to achieve RR by cycling between layers or (transposed) neighboring samples. It is not so easy to achieve smooth crescendos when the samples are arranged into 4 discrete layers.


----------



## Justus (Mar 1, 2011)

In my experience multiple roundrobin samples are more important for harp samples than velocity layers. The harp is a beautiful instrument but it usually is not played very dynamically like e.g. a trumpet.

Let's see what the demos tell us...


----------



## Ed (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree sound and rr's are way more important than dynamic layers. Tonehammer have proved that loads of RR's really do make the difference.


----------



## Justus (Mar 2, 2011)

Check out the Prokofiev Flute Test here:
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/were-creating-a-monster-2.html

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

The 4 dynamics for this are way enough. (I think even many sampled harps only have 3?) The timbral change up to the hardest pluck is pretty narrow, and then as long as you have nice soft layers and that super hard pluck available when you need it, the programming makes it nice and smooth.

Check out Andy's demo in the pre order thread, I think you can hear that its really wonderfully playable.

The key thing is... it sounds just beautiful!

Cheers!

Paul


----------

